# Are care instructions limited to the neck of a shirt?



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

Hello everybody...
I would like to place the wash/care/all other information elsewhere (lower back corner) on the shirt. Is there a rule or law that states otherwise?
James


----------



## paulo (Dec 13, 2006)

I don't think the location is limited to the neck of the shirt. I have seen many shirts with the care instructions on the side seams.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

For some reason, I thought it had to be in the neckline.

You can read the laws on the FTC website: Clothes Captioning: Complying with the Care Labeling Rule


----------



## Chani (Jun 18, 2007)

I've seen many with the care instructions on the side seams toward the bottom, too.

The DT shirts I have have a brand label at the neck and care instructions on the lower side seam.


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

Would screen printing or doing a heat transfer on the side seam be o.k?
Does anyone know of a company or shirt with this process already in action?


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I've seen it done as well (Continental does it as well), but for some reason, I still there there is a FTC rule about it having to be in the neckline. 

Solmu would know more....I'm sure it's mentioned in an older post somewhere.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Areyouready said:


> Would screen printing or doing a heat transfer on the side seam be o.k?
> Does anyone know of a company or shirt with this process already in action?


I would do research on the FTC website before you did anything.

Check around with your local printers to see what they can do. We generally stay away from printer recommendations on this board since we have so many printers here. That helps to avoid self promotional posts


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

Rodney you have found my answer! I love this site! The information I needed was for screen printing/transfer application--which is yes
and for placement which states it is to be located on the major part of the garment. A t-shirt is a t-shirt there is not a major part of the garment. Thank you for such a quick response a great link.



Label Location
* Q. May care instructions be put on the back of another permanent label sewn into the garment? *

A. If only one end of a permanent label is sewn into the garment and the front and back of the label are readily accessible to the consumer, care information may appear on the reverse side. The front of the label doesn't have to say "Care on reverse." 
*Q. Does each piece of an ensemble, suit or other multi-piece garment need a care label?*

A. A garment that consists of two or more parts and is always sold as a unit needs only one care label if the care instructions are the same for all the pieces. The label should be attached to the major piece of the suit. If the suit pieces require different care instructions or are designed to be sold separately, like coordinates, then each item must have its own care label. 
*Q. May I print care instructions directly on the product? *

A. Yes, if the instructions meet the Rule's requirements of permanence and legibility. 
*Q. May I print care instructions on the "fiber content" label?*

A. Yes, if the instructions meet the Rule's requirements of permanence and legibility. 
Label Content
* Q. What's the minimum washing instruction that can appear on a care label? *

A. At a minimum, a washing instruction would include a method of washing and a method of drying, like "Machine wash. Tumble dry." This minimal wording, however, means that the product can be machine washed and tumble dried at any temperature, that ironing isn't necessary, that any type of bleach can be used, and that no warnings are required. Thus, all elements of a proper washing instruction would have to be considered - washing, drying, ironing, bleaching and warnings.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

> A t-shirt is a t-shirt there is not a major part of the garment.


Did the FTC site say that somewhere?

Have you read the rules on legibility?


----------



## Areyouready (Aug 24, 2007)

The FTC doe snot state that a t-shirt is a t-shirt. My point was there is no major access area. You initially have to pull it over your head. So when you open the bottom of the shirt you could find a placement for care instructions right there on the bottom inside.
I think that "readily accessible to the consumer" would not necessarily need to be in view. 
The FTC states - "Ensure that care labels remain attached and legible throughout the useful life of the product."
Thanks Paulo and Chani for your insight.
I will get in touch with Solmu, Your advice is appreciated Rodney.
Is anyone else trying different placements?
James


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

First off, just to clear it up and get it out of the way: yes, there is a law that states otherwise, yes, the location is limited to the neck of the shirt, yes, Rodney did read about that somewhere (gotta trust Rodney's gut ), and lastly yes, you will see shirts that have a label in the neck *and* a label in the side seam (and that's actually quite important here).

Something that most people may not realise (and I've tended to gloss over as it's largely unimportant) is that there are actually *two sets *of required information: it's not required for the same reasons, and the same rules don't apply to both. Most of the time it's easier (and perfectly sensible) to lump them together.

FTC sez (with emphasis added):



> *In a garment with a neck*, a label disclosing the country of origin (on the front) *must be attached to the inside center of the neck* — either midway between the shoulder seams or very near another label attached to the inside center of the neck. The fiber content and manufacturer or dealer identity can appear on the same label (front or back) or on another conspicuous and readily accessible label(s) on the inside or outside of the garment.


Now... if you want to get into alternate label placement... you'll need to dig a little deeper. Some information is required on a permanent label (care instructions), some on a secure label (fibre content), some on a permanent label in a specific location (country of origin).

If you wanted to you could learn exactly what you need where, put the bare minimum where it's specified to be, and then put other information where you want it. For most people it's easier, neater, and cheaper to just put it all on one or two labels in the neck, but it depends on what you're doing.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Thanks Lewis for clearing that up and providing the quote from the FTC. 

I thought I had read a post a while back that you wrote about it.


----------

